# Mother with babies



## jriepe (Jan 8, 2012)

This is not the sharpest photo by far that I've taken but I think you can tell these are babies covering her entire body.

Jerry


----------



## paigew (Jan 8, 2012)

eeeewwwwwwwww........gives me goosebumps. I once saw a scorpion with babies on her back, I don't think I ever recovered


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

yuchh!!!!! I hate spiders but what an unusual animal!


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 9, 2012)

So cool.....always like mother with babies shot . Seen many wolfies with spiderlings...but never this many! Amazing!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool find! It's possible that not all the babies are actually hers... Females of many wolf spider species will "adopt" lost babies or unattended egg sacs they find.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice capture and excellent shot...


----------



## jriepe (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks all.  Natalie you must study or have studied entomology and/or other sciences about spiders and snakes because you seem to very knowledgeable about creatures.  I find your bits of information very interesting so please don't stop.  

Many if not most people get freaked out by spiders and a couple people asked me if I killed this spider with babies and in my opinion there would be no justifiable reason to do so.  The ones I find in my house don't necessarily get a reprieve but this one was in the forest preserve underneath a board that I turned over looking for something to shoot and was rewarded with this.

Jerry


----------



## Jason.C (Jan 14, 2012)

WoW fantastic how do you get most parts of the spider so in focus.  Impressive!
regards
Jason


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Thanks all.  Natalie you must study or have studied entomology and/or other sciences about spiders and snakes because you seem to very knowledgeable about creatures.  I find your bits of information very interesting so please don't stop.


Haha, I am a student of biology, but not entomology specifically. I'm just a major nerd who spends way too much time outdoors looking at, reading about, and photographing creepy crawlies of all sorts.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 14, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Thanks all.  Natalie you must study or have studied entomology and/or other sciences about spiders and snakes because you seem to very knowledgeable about creatures.  I find your bits of information very interesting so please don't stop.
> 
> Many if not most people get freaked out by spiders and a couple people asked me if I killed this spider with babies and in my opinion there would be no justifiable reason to do so.  The ones I find in my house don't necessarily get a reprieve but this one was in the forest preserve underneath a board that I turned over looking for something to shoot and was rewarded with this.
> 
> Jerry



Nice capture and I am glad to hear that you let the spider and babies go on their way without harming them :thumbup:


----------



## jriepe (Jan 14, 2012)

Jason.C said:


> WoW fantastic how do you get most parts of the spider so in focus.  Impressive!
> regards
> Jason



Thanks Jason, very, very few of my macro shots are at the 1:1 ratio.  I would rather maintain a little distance and then later crop.  The greater distance plus of course a very small aperture gives me good DOF.

Thank you PhotoTish for commenting.

Jerry


----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 14, 2012)

I would hate to be the dad. Child support must be a *****.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 14, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Thanks all.  Natalie you must study or have studied entomology and/or other sciences about spiders and snakes because you seem to very knowledgeable about creatures.  I find your bits of information very interesting so please don't stop.
> 
> Many if not most people get freaked out by spiders and a couple people asked me if I killed this spider with babies and in my opinion there would be no justifiable reason to do so.  The ones I find in my house don't necessarily get a reprieve but this one was in the forest preserve underneath a board that I turned over looking for something to shoot and was rewarded with this.
> 
> Jerry


I just hate to see people kill spiders that they find outdoors, WHERE they belong!! I used to do all the nature merit badges for our scout troop, including the Insect merit badge...it was fun to see the looks on scouts' faces, from other troops, when they saw a Girl picking up the different little critters and showing them to the scouts! I got called Mrs. Frizzle a lot (the red hair helped with that image, lol).

I do have a rule though: Insects outside get to live. Insects in my HOME, not so much.  
I'll occasionally give spiders a reprieve, but I'm currently having a major battle with stink bugs getting into my house, and I have declared WAR on them!

Very interesting and unusual spider photo, by the way.


----------

